# Manuals needed



## Higgins11 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just bought a early model SR gravely tractor .....think the tag says its an LI 

If i'm reading the tag correctly the number is SR 5003 which would make it a '41 

It has the slant spark plug .......oil bath air cleaner .....spin on oil filter.......electric start

i've looked several places but seems all the sites are down or not not responding 
like gravely tractor club and others i've found.

anybody have a manual for this model

i'm trying to change the oil but the only drains I see are one small 1/4" plug on the font of the machine and one small 1/4" plug on the engine (seems like there should be a bigger drain hole somewhere.

Thanks


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

All of the Gravely manuals are available from a few places.

gravelymanuals.com - fastest downloads
oldgravelys.info - same site as above.
oldgravelys.net - GTCOA website.

The drain plug is the 1/2" bolt (3/4" wrench) at the bottom of the axle housing on the left side.


----------

